# 7 month old gsd on craiglist



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Just found this beautiful girl on craiglist, it says shes mixed but i dont see it, shes in southern california, I really wish i had room for her she just gorgeous.








http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/pet/1001223500.html
Steve


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow - she is beautiful!









Looks purebred to me!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! She doesn't look like a mix at all to me. So sad that she's giving her away for free. I hope she doesn't fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lol steve, you're just like me - ALWAYS looking even when we KNOW we don't have the room. it doesnt help that LA area shelters get some of the most gorgeous shepherds too!


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

I know but i cant help it but i'm always looking around and finding some great looking sheps maybe someone here might have the room and the heart for a nice looking dog, thats how i found my Max and Lizzie on craiglist,someone elses throwaways are someone elses treasures and i did find a treasure with both of my dogs.

Steve


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*nods* a casual browse is how i found my Tilden... and it didn't hurt that he was _exactly_ (no really, EXACTLY) what i was waiting for!


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

* I fortunately received Nikita for free, but she wasn't on craigslist. I also don't see a mix on this girl.. Wonder why they say that.*


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

My exact thoughts Shayne, look at that beautiful dark face she looks like she came from a real nice pedegree.

Steve


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She's 7 months-if she came from a good breeder (one that it wouldn't scare you to return the dog to) couldn't she go back?


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MXpro982 *I also don't see a mix on this girl.. Wonder why they say that.*


They may not really know much about GSDs - apparently they didn't know that they have high energy & drive if they only kept her for a couple of months before she was too much dog for them.

They probably think she is a mix because she isn't a "standard" black & tan color.









I have had people ask me if my boy Chance is a mix because he is a bi-color. I had to explain to other dog owners in his puppy class that GSDs do come in other colors, like black, bi-color and sable!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

.....or they adopted her from the pound that had her listed as a mix and they didnt know any better.

but pit







how they came up with that, we'll never know.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

she is just beautiful


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMomshe is just beautiful


DITTO to that !







She's ONLY 7 months ????? She's HUGE !


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BucksMomshe is just beautiful
> ...


i have a feeling that if they've only had her 4 months and arent sure of her breed - there is a good chance that she's older than 7 months. she doesnt look "huge" to me, but she does look rather mature and closer to the 11-12mo mark.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: sgtmom52
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MXpro982 *I also don't see a mix on this girl.. Wonder why they say that.*
> ...


 and White!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> ...


I meant for a pup 7 months, big gal there ! She looks older to me & your age guessing looks more like it.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: 7 month old gsd on craiglist Yucaipa,CA*


----------

